# stevensville, md contest



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

My Side of the Mountain is interested.  Drop it in the EMAIL.  Thanks.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 23, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i got the entry forms yesterday via email.  pm me with your email address if you want them and i'll forward them on.



Brian please e-mail me the entry form.  Thanks!  wolferub@gmail.com


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 23, 2007)

When is it? Maybe Bubba and I can come?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 23, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> When is it? Maybe Bubba and I can come?



There's no "I" in team. [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]


----------

